# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Внимание! Рубен искандарян на форуме!!

## Волк-Одиночка

Не заполняйте предложенные анкеты, и избегайте всякого контакта с этим пользователем. Сейчас он под ником natzk, shaforostov, silavoli, зеленый кот.

----------


## grey

2е уже забанены за флуд, их IP тоже в бане. причём IP схож с третьим так что и третий в бане. 4ый (ник зелёный кот) судя по поиску вроде не писал на этом форуме)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*grey*
писал, только очень давно и ник его вроде был зеленый кот.(именно с точкой) или зел кот , да и по всему интернету он пользуется этим ником, вообще он фанат кошек.

----------


## BlackBlood

> вообще он фанат кошек.


 он случаем не зоо....ил?))

----------


## WICKED

А можн узнать так сказать подробную справку про этого человека???

----------


## majeika

Пожалуйста, заполните анкету душевной боли

http://olya-kirsanova.narod.ru/

Спасибо большое.

----------


## tventin2

> Пожалуйста, заполните анкету душевной боли
> 
> http://olya-kirsanova.narod.ru/
> 
> Спасибо большое.


 Да когда же им надоест????

----------


## tventin2



----------


## Frau Finsternis

*tventin2*
 :lol:

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

*tventin2*
   :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Freezer2007

*tventin2*
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## tventin2

Вот еще интересненько про ту самую Анкету боли:
http://annamargarita.livejournal.com/58190.html

----------


## grey

> *grey*
> писал, только очень давно и ник его вроде был зеленый кот.(именно с точкой) или зел кот , да и по всему интернету он пользуется этим ником, вообще он фанат кошек.


 а я без точки искал. вот в чём загвоздка)

----------


## Freezer2007

А эсть ли боты для удаления сообщений по параметрам(ну скажем по ссылке или телефону?)

----------


## grey

> А можн узнать так сказать подробную справку про этого человека???


 советую посмотреть фильм "индиго" если очень хотите посмотреть на подобие Рубена. (Сам фильм обсуждаем строго здесь!) правда фильм говно, но зато почти про рубена.

----------


## ER

Пля, народ, а вы говорили, что little-anya, возможно тоже Рубен, это так?

----------


## WICKED

*ER* давненько тебя не было....это рубен регаетца под разными именами.Так что может little-anya это он

----------


## ER

Пиз**ц, тогда мне... во дура наивная, блин. Ещё такую историю втёр :x

----------


## WICKED

*ER* а что он сделал тебе?

----------


## ER

Пока ничего, но я на его Литтл-аневскую утку беспалевно повелась...

----------


## WICKED

ну может little-anya это не рубен...мы же это точно не знаем так что ты сильно не переживай

----------


## ER

Надеюсь, хотя, в принципе, я ничего такого не сделала, наоборот, "Аню" хотела отговорить, да пофиг.. В любом случае я из этого форума не уйду, пусть хоть грозит расстрелять. В кой-то веки нашла место, где мне хорошо, хоть друзья-приятели нашлись. Так что я до победного конца!!!

----------


## WICKED

да не кто не чего не сделает за то что мы тут, он просто  запугивает что сдаст нас в ФСБ и т.д. мы не чего не нарушаем

----------


## ER

+1 *NORDmen*, ага, похоже на то))))

----------


## WICKED

*NORDmen*  жжошь  :mrgreen:

----------


## Slipknot

*ER*
я считаю-что это ОДнозначно Рубен/ 
кстати-Риого Его попросил Забанить/

----------


## Freezer2007

A мне нравилось его бесить :Smile: 
Я уже поляну накрыл, гостей дарагих из спецслужб угощать собирался, а их нет. Нехарашо сиё товарщь Рубен:-)

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, да ты не бойся... :wink: 
По крайне мере я не Рубен и мне мона доверять...)

----------


## ER

*MATARIEL*, уж тебе я доверяю, это точно!
Теперь и у меня с Рубеном личные счёты. Скотина, такую песню напел, разжалобил, гад, я пожалела "бедную девочку". К тож знал, что он до такого опустится.
Мальчик думает, что он - супергерой, которой должен спасти мир от зла. (Зло, конечно, мы). Смотрите только на ДВД - "Рубенмэн"

----------


## WICKED

*ER* ! Я хочу сдлеать заказ фирменого DVD "Рубенмэн" Продадите?

----------


## ER

Угу, конешно. Те какую часть - "Рубенмэн и суицидники" или "Рубенмэн и зелёные человечки"?

----------


## WICKED

*ER* Беру все! И я вас очень прошу так как я большой фанат Рубена продайте мне эти диски с автографом самого Рубена и поцелуйте его за меня, так как он очень добрый человек и сделал очень хороших вещей особенно для нашего форума

----------


## ER

Стандартный набор для Рубенфанов - ДВД, Автограф, пара его зубов. только торопись, у него всего 32 зуба, может не хватить. интресно, он щас сидит на форуме в качестве гостя?

----------


## MATARIEL

Представляю его лицо... если он все ЭТО видит :lol:

----------


## ER

:lol: Пусть радуется - он очень популярен на форуме, даже завидую ему. наверное пошёл щас пробивать мой номер)))))

Позвони мне, позвони....)))))

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, хм..... ко мне тут кто то в асю постучался... незнакомец... есть подозрения что он... но я буду аккуратен)))

----------


## ER

Блин, надо ж так развести меня....  :evil: Даже обидно. А я, как дура, звонка ждала. Надо было раньше ограничить регистрацию.

----------


## WICKED

Беру ваще всё что связано с рубеном! А можете орогинозавть мне с ним встречу??? ну пожалуйста!

----------


## riogo

*WICKED*
а зачем?

----------


## [underlover]

поехала-ка я москву покорять!
с бубенчиком встретиться ой как хочу - давно до колик не ржала

----------


## [underlover]

еще вопрос!
мне, как параноику, очень интересно, от бубенчика кто-нибудь живой (не сайт я имею ввиду) пострадал как-нибудь? я не имею ввиду психически....)

----------


## MATARIEL

[underlover], помоему да... хотя я точно не знаю, но он причинил много вреда многим...

----------


## Black Angel

если б ни его стукачество, то ничего никому он бы сделать не смог, разве что ходить под окном с плакатом : не нужно кончать жизнь самоубийством!

----------


## [underlover]

ну в интернете это всё проще, чем какой-то девочке непонятной. находящейся за 5000 км...
или нет?

----------


## [underlover]

а почему егоо не закрыли до сих пор?

----------


## Andrew75

Рубэн, Рубэн....Развели тут кипишь нах...Чё вамэтот рубэн-то??? Пусть кричит орёт педит блюёт  игнорьте его и всё.

Тут я ваще в ах*е! Написал 3 письма в личку персу nothing1, так как схожие у нас в какой-то мере наверное проблемы, пообщаться хотел ( ведь легче  притнее общаться с теми, кто больше похож чем-то а тебя или наооборот ).
Так nothing1, 3 раза присылал мне ответ с хамским матом и утвердением ЧТО Я РУБЕН!!! Я в душе не**у кто это такой !!!
nothing1, я те отправил сука письмо - если опять будешь бредить насчёт какого-т там Рубэна то лучш не отвечай!!! Я те не хамил, а чётко расказал кт я как меня зваь и скока мне лет, и свою мотиацию почему я написал тебе письмо и поблему.

P.S.: А насчёт того что я тут допускаю как ты сказал "идиотские ошибки", и это тебе тоже напоминает какого-то там Рубэна - я те кажу проще: Такие выводы делает полный кретин б**дь!!!!

----------


## MATARIEL

> Рубэн, Рубэн....Развели тут кипишь нах...Чё вамэтот рубэн-то??? Пусть кричит орёт педит блюёт игнорьте его и всё


 Одного игнора мало... когда приходит заявка в метовку, то уже никак не проигноришь...



> а почему егоо не закрыли до сих пор?


 Пытались прикрывать... давно еще его работа была приостановлена, но как видно не на долго...

----------


## [underlover]

ну мои данные пробить всё равно не так просто).
что у него есть - номер телефона , не на мое имя
город, район, где я не прописала и вообще официально не живу
имя не настоящее
единственное - номер телефна и аська..

а то я скоро крышей двинусь..

----------


## Frau Finsternis

да ну вас! рубен пи*датый чел!!!) вы чё!)
у друга моего преподаёт) вот гуляли с другом этим на патриках, так поговорили))))

----------


## Black Angel

рубен, рубен, похоже что из-за этого рубена все форумы сидят на измене и чуть кому что покажется, сразу тычут пальцем и орут: "ааа! рубен!" люди, успокойтесь уже, человек просто болен, не нужно уделять так много внимания ему, как раз этого он и добивается, а вы всячески его  в этом поощряете

----------


## Frau Finsternis

дык я и говорю, он офигенный))) мрммрррррр) чё вы паритесь) иии)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

паримся потому что проблемы вне форума он может создать.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

он мне уже их насоздавал!.. 
просто забила на него болт! карельское увд тоже.

----------


## [underlover]

может, как-то ограничения на регистрацию делать? а то эти посты его всякие компрометирующие форум...

----------


## огрызок тепла

угу.понаехали тут. неужели у людей нет мозга, как можно было повестись на такое.
никогда не понимала людей, которые делают то,что им скажут и идут туда, куда пошлют. да еще с твердой верой, что все правильно. благими намерениями куда дорога вымощена?

----------


## Нет!

рубенов много.
пользователь петля тоже рубен. как я зарегился он сразу написал в личку письмо типа "я хочу тебе помочь напиши мне на мыло срочно"

----------


## Omega

жид он, и все сказано. по имени видно.

----------


## NoE.K.

че вы так ее боитес

----------


## Freezer2007

1)это он.
2) мы не боимсо, просто он мешает работе форума
3)он преследует людей с форума.

----------


## Depress

NoE.K. Не её а его. Никто его не боиться, он просто псих, у него и справка имееться, дада преследует людей и мнит себя ФСБшником, гугл в помощь вообщем.

----------


## NoE.K.

хотелось бы мне с ним встретиться....

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Те кто с ним встречались имели проблемы с милицией, многие имели проблемы даже с ним не встречаясь и не общаясь..

----------


## buster777

Народ...всё равно теперь стрёмно..каждый раз с кем-то общаясь с форума ..думаешь он это или не он.... :Big Grin: 
Мания преследования  :Big Grin:

----------


## Красный_Кот

Зеленый Кот... старый зверек) Довольно больной молодой человек(именно психологически). Помнится первый раз столкнулся с этим созданием года 3 назад на форуме название которого уже не помню... ну там он как то попал под мощный замес (всем форумом наехали) и плавно свалил он). Так что нынешние зеленые коты эт уже не то. эт так.. спамеры)

----------


## stre10k

*Красный_кот*, когда первый раз прочитал твой ник, первая мысль была о Рубене... +подпись почему-то с ним ассоциируется... ))

----------


## GanibaL

> Те кто с ним встречались имели проблемы с милицией, многие имели проблемы даже с ним не встречаясь и не общаясь..


      Бред, не верю. Этот человек явно безумный, его звание в обществе - никто, а в милиции скорее ребенка будут слушать, чем его.

----------


## Красный_Кот

рубен именно что псих. Но псих культовый  :Smile:

----------


## GanibaL

> рубен именно что псих. Но псих культовый


      Нет, обычный клиент больнички. С ярковыраженными признаками, я бы сказал.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Бред, не верю. Этот человек явно безумный, его звание в обществе - никто, а в милиции скорее ребенка будут слушать, чем его.


 То, что озвучил волк - это факты, а не домыслы, в отличии от ваших слов.

----------


## Красный_Кот

> То, что озвучил волк - это факты, а не домыслы, в отличии от ваших слов.


 Теоритически можно предположить что Рубен сынок полковника милиции (который ради сына пойдет на все). Но я повторяю - он НИКТО. Просто шиз.

----------


## GanibaL

> То, что озвучил волк - это факты, а не домыслы, в отличии от ваших слов.


     Нет. И не надо корчить из себя агрессора, можно помягче писать.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> можно помягче писать.


 ваша правда.
дело в том, что я лично (не виртуально) знаю людей, против которых были направлены действия обсуждаемого, поэтому замять ситуацию под предлогом "проблемы нет" вам обоим не получится=)

----------


## Nocticula

> ваша правда.
> дело в том, что я лично (не виртуально) знаю людей, против которых были направлены действия обсуждаемого, поэтому замять ситуацию под предлогом "проблемы нет" вам обоим не получится=)


 поддерживаемс!)

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

plaksivaya_tryapka а обьясните нам всем  -каким образом   были проблемы у тех, кто встречался с "зеленным котом"  ?,,,, и как это с милицией было связано,,, ? если например, какой-то человек просто придет в милицию и непонятно что  скажет,,,

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А что в наше время, если даже кто и хочет совершить суицид, - это ведь мелицией не преследуется,,,, нету ведь такой статьи,,,,?

----------


## GanibaL

> ваша правда.
> дело в том, что я лично (не виртуально) знаю людей, против которых были направлены действия обсуждаемого, поэтому замять ситуацию под предлогом "проблемы нет" вам обоим не получится=)


        Ахаха, ну чего им сделали, расскажи? ))

----------


## GanibaL

> Нету-такого слова нет! А вот чтобы нервы потрепать человеку, всегда повод можно найти. И сооучастием припугнуть и т.д.
> Тут, кстати, еще интересная темка где-то была, где за грея 1000 баксов предлагали.


        Нервы трепать только Рубен хочет, а в МВД и прочих структурах все на вас хер ложили, даже пугать никто не будет. Знаешь сколько у них работы??  А если вам позвонили на мобильник, и спросили: "это вы ******* с су. форума?", смело шлите куда подальше. Правоохранительные органы на мобильник не звонят, и в аську не стучат. В противном случае, пишите заявление.
    Ну хоть немного надо себя уважать?? А то я тебе сейчас позвоню, и скажу мне деньги прислать, чтоб тебя не посадили за членство в этом форуме!!

----------


## Красный_Кот

> чтоб тебя не посадили за членство в этом форуме!!


 А разве сидеть на этом форуме преступление?)

----------


## [email protected]

Ребята... ) перестаньте дурью маяться ) За сидение в Интернет не сажают  тюрьму. А психов тут было много всегда и меньше не становиться.

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Ребята... ) перестаньте дурью маяться ) За сидение в Интернет не сажают  тюрьму. А психов тут было много всегда и меньше не становиться.


 Вот вот... почитайте новости - там столько психов что мы с вами просто ангелы ^_^

----------


## Loner

если иметь буйную фантазию, то над Рубеном можно очень даже постебаться.  :Smile: 
сейчас он общается с тремя грустными  :Frown:  школьницами и двумя владельцами су-сайтов.
а психолог он так себе. если б я был школьницей - уже бы три раза под поезд просился и два раза удавился.

надеюсь он не читает этот форум.  :Smile:

----------


## ♣♣♣

> если иметь буйную фантазию, то над Рубеном можно очень даже постебаться. 
> сейчас он общается с тремя грустными  школьницами и *двумя владельцами су-сайтов.*
> а психолог он так себе. если б я был школьницей - уже бы три раза под поезд просился и два раза удавился.
> 
> надеюсь он не читает этот форум.


 ссылки можно?

----------


## Black Angel

> если б я был школьницей - уже бы три раза под поезд просился и два раза удавился


 А говорят, он кого-то довел до суицида.. Не школьниц конечно

----------


## Loner

отвязываю от вашего мыла Рубена. дорого.  :Smile:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> А говорят, он кого-то довел до суицида.. Не школьниц конечно


 Было дело...  он вообще шорохо ту понавел..

На счет законов, то могу и посадить, смотря что писать, есть некоторые законы, которые могут привлечь пользователя к уголовной ответственности..

----------


## grey

> Loner


 это типа твой телефон? умно :Smile:

----------


## авантюра

http://my.mail.ru/mail/zelenyi_kot/
страница для флуда и всяческих извращений.

----------


## Loner

> это типа твой телефон? умно


 ну чтоо ты. это телефон Рубена Искандаряныча.  :Smile: 
очень милый человек в общении.  :Embarrassment:  сначала представляется женщиной, потом признается, что он и есть рубен, сетует на телефонных террористов, мол приходится шифроваться. я его похвалил за натуральный женственный голос. так-то.

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

да вы что, сколько лет прошло а он все не уймется?

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

Кто такой Рубенискандарян?
Судя по волнению народа колоритная личность?

----------


## авантюра

Никита Сергеевич, это Вы колоритная личность. а Рубен Искандарян так, мелкий проказник. с Вашими проказами ему не сравниться. стыдно так не интересоваться историей, батенька!

----------

